# Anyone use 9mm buckshot in sidearm for snakes?



## Sureshot01

I was wondering if anyone uses 9mm buckshot in their sidearm while hunting? I see that CCI sells 9mm buckshot and I have a Taurus Millennium 9mm semi auto. Can I load the first 2-3 with buckshot (specifically for snakes) and then the other 7 with hollow point? A scatter shot on a snake is the best shot in my opinion. Then I have the remainders for any other threats (4 legged or 2 legged kind). And the CCI 9mm buckshot is #12 shot so I don't think it would harm my barrel.


----------



## Offroadtek

First thing. That's just "Shot" not "Buckshot". Just had to say.

It works well. I've used the CCI stuff in 22lr and 40 s&w. It probably won't cycle your gun. if that's the case you'd have to cycle the slide each shot. It won't harm the barrel any. 

10 feet is about the max effective distance with that small shot. 

Plus side of having it is freaking your friends out by tossing clay skeet up in the air and shattering them with your 9. Might be able to make some money even.


----------



## dwhee87

I use it for that same purpose. I keep a round of shot in the chamber, then load the magazine with hollow points. I use a Taurus, also, and have not had a problem with it cycling.


----------



## the r.o.c.

cci will cycle a .40, if you see a snake, after a hop skip and jump, the cci 40 shotshell is awesome. never shot a snake but practiced on a few coke cans.


----------



## trial&error

I find snakes don't mind the sound of racking the slide.  2 legged and 4 legged critters do.  Make your own decisions about how to load your mags.  I'd carry one with snake shot not being the primary purpose of the first load fired. $.02


----------



## JWilson

Could you just use a stick to kill the snake?


----------



## frankwright

JWilson said:


> Could you just use a stick to kill the snake?



12 foot sticks are hard to come by when you are in a hurry


----------



## Gadestroyer74

I have shot a snake with it in my .40 and it's nasty no issues


----------



## JWilson

I have killed many a snake with 3-4 foot pine limb


----------



## T-N-T

JWilson said:


> I have killed many a snake with 3-4 foot pine limb



Thats what Im talking about.  Doesn't need to be too long a stick.  Just be fast about it.    Right on their nasty little heads.


----------



## EGlock86

Who sells it in .40? ...how many come to a box ?


----------



## harryrichdawg

CCI sales it in .40 S&W.  Might be sold as 10mm, not sure, because the diameter is the same.  10 rounds per box.  

I have several boxes of it in .38, .44, 9mm, and .22 WMR.  I used to carry it but got tired of changing my load.  Now, I just use HP's for anything I need to shoot.  Maybe God was guiding my bullets, because I'm normally a terrible pistol shot, but I've hit several snakes in the head, one shot each, with 9mm HP's in the past 10 years or so.  5 or 6 of them were babies, and I was rather surprised at my marksmanship.


----------



## Sureshot01

I guess my main question was how they slide and eject? Sounds like I'll be giving them a try. I wish you all good hunting!


----------



## HGUNHNTR

I just walk away and save the snake and ammo.  I've never had one catch me yet.


----------



## thc_clubPres

i've got a tauras 9mm revolver I bought 10 years ago.  It has a moon clip that acts like a speed loader. keep 1 snake shot and 4 JHP's.  easy enough to rotate to the shot if needed.


----------



## ironhead7544

Only time I might have had to shoot a snake was a huge moccasin.   Was an odd color like a water melon, bright green with red stripes running through it.   I was walking by a lake and saw something in the water.   It was about ten feet down and sticking up from the bottom, in the weeds.   Looked about the thickness of my arm, just motionless.   Didnt think it was a snake due to the color.   Couldnt leave it alone so picked up a long branch and poked at it.   The snake came up out of the water like a rocket.   Its head popped up with an angry hiss from an open mouth and a look of hate that scared me.  I about faced and did my fastest 440 to date. Didnt look back.  Forgot all about the 44 Magnum single action in my belt.

Getting back to the 9mm shotshell, it should be OK.   I have only killed a bird with it at 10 feet or so but it worked well.   Head shot.   Check for function, worked in my Glock 26.


----------



## myname

*cycles fine in my Taurus 709*



Sureshot01 said:


> I guess my main question was how they slide and eject? Sounds like I'll be giving them a try. I wish you all good hunting!



Just saw your question and thought I'd answer even though it's a couple of months old. CCI 9mm snake shot cycles perfectly in my Taurus 709. I ran two mags full through it with no issues. Haven't had the need to shoot at any snakes. Did make a pen drawing of a snake head and neck. From 5'-6' I got about a 6" pattern peppering the faux snake.


----------

